# Wasting milk



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

Just after some help here. I like a flat white but with a small amount of milk, I suppose more of a Cortado. However, following lots of advice I use a fair bit of milk in my jug to froth. This means I throw quite a bit away with every drink.

Does anyone have a tips to maybe save any? I only have 2 drinks a day but I still feel quite guilty throwing away lovely silky milk. I tried to make two drinks at once with Lelit but failed miserably







I guess that would help when my partner wants a cup but she tends to only have 1 drink a day every now and then.

Thanks all


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

As you get better gradually cut down the volume you use. I put any leftover milk on my porridge in the mornings


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How many holes does your steam tip have? In the early days, I was advised to find a single hole tip, or block up some of the spare holes with cocktail sticks or the like to restrict the steam power. Ultimately, it is technique though. Within reason, the amount of milk should not affect the results


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

What size jug are you using? I find I get less wastage steaming in a smaller jug (motta 25cl) when making a flattie. Doubt my steam is anywhere near as strong as yours though.


----------



## Stiopic (Apr 4, 2019)

Keep Practising. waste plenty of milk now and eventually you will have it down to an art and will waste very little. Wasting plenty now will save in the long run.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The right size jug definitely helps. Weigh how much you put in and gradually reduce over time.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. Still practising, its quite an art







whenever I have tried a small jug it's too much power from the wand, but if very careful I can get it almost perfect. It requires using precisely the correct amount of milk. When using the large jug, I waste too much. I am persevering.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

gr4z said:


> Thanks all for the advice. Still practising, its quite an art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole latte art is such a steep learning curve, for me anyway!

Iv'e figured out that just below the base of the spout works for me


----------

